# Problem mit Schaltung



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

Hi Leute.
Ich brauche Hilfe! Irgendwie will die Schaltung nicht.

Hardware:
Sram x9 Schaltwerk
XT Umwerfer an Blackspire Stinger E-Type
SLX Innenlager
XT Kurbel (22 Zähne, 32 Zähne)
SLX Kette mit 110 Gliedern

Folgende Probleme:
1)
Ich hab wie andere hier in dem Thread eine Blackspire E-Type und die  zurechtgesägt. Da dann den Umwerfer montiert, doch ich komm nicht auf  das kleinste Kettenblatt.
Die Kette schleift immer am Umwerfer nur währende der Fahrt geht sie manchmal aufs kleine KB. 

2)
Mein Schaltwerk schafft es nicht das kleinste und größte Ritzel auf der  Kassette zu bedienen. Brauch ich evtl eine kleinere Kassette? 

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für Hilfe , bin am verzweifeln


----------



## -MIK- (2. September 2011)

1.) Ist der Umwerfer richtig limitiert bzw. ist die Zugspannung korrekt?
2.) Gleiche Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (2. September 2011)

1.+2.)
Selbst wenn überhaupt kein Zug drauf ist kommen beide nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel bzw KB.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> 1.+2.)
> Selbst wenn überhaupt kein Zug drauf ist kommen beide nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel bzw KB.


 

x9 umwerfer montieren, hab da extra ne fred für aufgemacht das der e-type von shimano schwierigkeiten macht.


----------

